
Apply HN: Spendwell – A fitness tracker for your money - defrex
Spendwell is a productivity tool for your finances. We pull data from across your credit cards and bank accounts and give you tools to play around with it. This mainly takes the form of Gmail-style, filter-based labels for your transactions. That one simple mechanic enables a bunch interesting things, like seeing a list of monthly bills with paid&#x2F;unpaid state clearly indicated, tracking your average vs. current spend in a label without having to create a budget, and much more.<p>We also summarize income vs. spending from across all accounts giving a really clear picture of how much money you have to spend without breaking the bank.<p>This is a scratch your own itch idea. After trying many of the existing tools like Mint, YNAB, Level etc. we felt no one was tackling the problem the way we wanted. We wanted a simple and powerful tool that let us manage our finances in our own unique way.<p>My partner Matt and I have been working together for years. We’ve worked on several projects, including a previous startup. We’re extremely excited about the potential for this one, and we’d love to know what you think.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spendwell.co
======
mattskilly
Hey HN, I'm the other Co-Founder of Spendwell. We'd love to hear what you
think and we're here to answer any questions you may have.

[https://www.spendwell.co/](https://www.spendwell.co/)

------
GotToStartup
Love this. Interested to hear about the underlying technology used. Sounds
like building this might be a bit of a nightmare.

~~~
defrex
It's a React+Relay single page app talking to a Django-backed GraphQL
endpoint.

Django's ORM helps a lot with cleanly serializing the filters. Though we
denormalize the label/transaction relationship, since live-filtering
everywhere in the app kills performance.

